# Ordered the bees today........



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Got ours thru Kelly's over in Kentucky. $53 plus shipping for a 3# pkg. We are starting 10 new colonies this year. Just a reminder to get your orders in where ever you are ordering from as it is generally first come,first serve and you want them as early as possible. By April down here in So.MO most of the fruit trees are done blooming. DEE


----------



## Kathy'sKID (Nov 3, 2004)

I was going to order mine today from Betterbee, but for some reason their truck didn't make it so they're not shipping out this year. :waa: So now I'm looking for another place . . .


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, we really like dealing with Kelly....wonderful people who take orders,they know their products . Orders come complete and correct....they are always trying to save you a buck with postage,too. Just our personal opinion. DEE


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I ordered my bees today. LAst year I waited until February, but I have been hearing about shortages so I got on the list early this year.

I prefer to order from a local bee-supply place, as they set aside the weaker packages and only give the customers strong ones.


----------



## gobug (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for posting. I will be another first time bee keeper this year. I am an exterminator by trade and have always looked for wanting beekeepers before exterminating them (there is a network of beekeepers around here). For years I have wanted to do it, but never had the equipment when the swarm was available. Also, we had several years of irregular swarming from the mite problems.

I have a nice garden and have not seen honey bees for a few years, so last year when we had a normal amount of calls in May for swarms I decided I would do it. 

I was thinking of harvesting a swarm, but now that you have posted this. I realize I want to buy one and not leave it to chance. 

I didn't realize until you posted that I needed to act now.


----------



## Kansas Beeman (Jun 27, 2004)

Terri, are you getting your bees from Joli? just wondering.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm finalizing our order this week. I'm thinking 10 packages (3#) of Carnolians. We buy our bees through our club (They are ordering 1,000 packages). In the past we have gotten 2# packages so it will be interesting to see how much better do. With all the up and down temperatures I'm thinking winter losses might be a little higher this year. I didn't get into any of the hives when we had our little warm spell the other week so it's just a gut feeling.

Mike


----------

